# So exiting! I am getting my heated greenhouse, I have just dug the trenches, I hope it is going to be worth the effort.



## Karp60 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## abax (Oct 1, 2021)

Wuh oh, you're in deep trouble now. The urge to fill a new greenhouse to the brim is
overwhelming and eats money for breakfast.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 1, 2021)

If it was only breakfast……..


----------



## Phragper (Oct 2, 2021)

you will always wonder why you didn’t make it bigger


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 2, 2021)

Phragper said:


> you will always wonder why you didn’t make it bigger


Well it is expandable….you just buy a new module and add it on. But I do not want to be a slave to my hobby, everything in moderation. If I can accomodate 200 paphs, I will be happy.


----------



## orchid527 (Oct 2, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> Well it is expandable….you just buy a new module and add it on. But I do not want to be a slave to my hobby, everything in moderation. If I can accomodate 200 paphs, I will be happy.


"everything in moderation"? If you are a member of this forum, that horse has already left the barn. Mike


----------



## tomp (Oct 2, 2021)

MODERATION??

*M*ore
*O*rchids
*D*one
*E*xactly
*R*ight
*A*nother
*T*ype
*I*nteresting
*O*rganize
*N*eatly

there is always room for a few more


----------



## KateL (Oct 2, 2021)

Exciting! What size? What is your natural temperature range and what is your “plan”?


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 2, 2021)

KateL said:


> Exciting! What size? What is your natural temperature range and what is your “plan”?


The size is quite modest 3x4 metres and 2.4 m at the peak. We are 38 degrees south equivalent to NCarolina, Arkansas or Tunisia on northern Hemisphere. Winters about 7-8 deg celsius summer up to 38 - 40 celsius. The plan is to grow tropical varieties.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 2, 2021)

tomp said:


> MODERATION??
> 
> *M*ore
> *O*rchids
> ...


Well I am saying there are “ add on modules” available, on the top of that, we have 22 ponies, 7 dogs and 8 chickens, 5 ewes…..


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 2, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> "everything in moderation"? If you are a member of this forum, that horse has already left the barn. Mike


Well there is other stuff I love to do, cooking, 22 ponies, dogs and ewes….


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2021)

tomp said:


> there is always room for a few more


Where have I heard that before!?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 4, 2021)

very exciting!!


----------



## abax (Oct 4, 2021)

Now I'd like pony pictures and dog pictures. My niece has sheep...very LOUD sheep! Wednesday is shearing day.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## abax (Oct 5, 2021)

Cuties all. Poms or Paps??? Can't quite tell due to fog or aging.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 6, 2021)

abax said:


> Cuties all. Poms or Paps??? Can't quite tell due to fog or aging.


Paps, I would blame the fog any time


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2021)

Wish I was there or you here. My four dogs are getting old and a pup might wake them
up a bit.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 7, 2021)

Our boys are a bit noisy…especially now when we have a girl in season.


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2021)

The smell of puppies in the air soon. Hope you post puppies!


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 8, 2021)

Not sure if its relevant on slippertalk, but happy to do it.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 8, 2021)

Congratulations…
When complete you get to…”Fill it up”!


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 8, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Congratulations…
> When complete you get to…”Fill it up”!


Some plants are already on the way


----------

